
Programming languages influence network - pguzmang
http://exploringdata.github.io/vis/programming-languages-influence-network/
======
loup-vaillant
We should resize the balls based not on the languages they directly
influenced, but on the transitive closure on the relation.

I was rather shocked to see ISWIM having such a small node, given it
influenced basically the whole statically typed functional branch. Miranda got
a correspondingly undeserved treatment.

Ideally, for the influence network, the size of the ball should correspond
only to the influences that where innovations in the considered language. That
may be too much to compute, though.

------
zaphar
I would expect ML to have been a little bigger. Is the node size calculated by
transitive influence or just adjacent influence?

This would be easier to read I think if the graph were directed and indicated
it as such.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Adjacent, obviously. Look at how small is ISWM

------
mmariani
Never expected to see Dylan that big. Would be nice if this nifty language
could get more attention. Has anybody here ever deployed something in Dylan?

~~~
BruceM
People have in the past ... I think we're at the point where someone could do
so again with our current release. I hope to do so, myself.

------
trailfox
I'm curious about the claim that Java influenced C, especially since Java is a
much newer language.

~~~
stonemetal
The last standard for C was 2011, it is entirely possible something from Java
slipped in. Though I don't think Java has anything very unique in it. I would
find it hard to say that yep that came from Java, and not some other language.

------
stephengillie
This page doesn't display for me. The top bar loads but lower is just a blank
off-black page with no images or text. I enabled Javascript and saw no change.
Clicking and right clicking anywhere below the address bar does nothing.

Latest chrome on fully-updated win8...

------
deepdog
This is an interesting data set even though some of the relations are messed
up. The biggest one being that it says C is influenced by Java.

------
znowi
It'd be even cooler if each relation had a short description/example
specifically how one language was influenced by another.

------
peterkelly
Interesting to note that there are zero edges coming out of the C++ node, but
a _lot_ coming in

~~~
stonemetal
? Try clicking on the language. It says there were around 30 languages
influenced by C++ and around 6 that influenced C++.

~~~
peterkelly
Ok, I see it now, under the "what not to do" influence category

~~~
stonemetal
Pretty much. I can think of several languages that have don't be C++ as core
design tenets, like D.

------
gtani
Seems like a popular thing to do, but probably time consuming (I probably have
dozens more URLs but i'd have to search a lot of laptops, delicious, and...
remember magnolia?)

[http://blog.fogus.me/2012/05/02/a-functional-programming-
inf...](http://blog.fogus.me/2012/05/02/a-functional-programming-influence-
graph/)

[http://blog.fogus.me/2012/06/07/an-object-oriented-
influence...](http://blog.fogus.me/2012/06/07/an-object-oriented-influence-
graph/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3920619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3920619)

[http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/paradigms.html](http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/paradigms.html)

(the Dewey decimal system congeners)
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2380000/2371137/ACMCCSTaxono...](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2380000/2371137/ACMCCSTaxonomy.html?ip=76.22.37.150&acc=OPEN&key=1B55DF923F77674F55057ED4F3766CA0&CFID=346311616&CFTOKEN=70828105&__acm__=1373473781_10bd00e024e5caa1c72dd84b743d610f)

[http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2010/05/types-la-chart.html](http://james-
iry.blogspot.com/2010/05/types-la-chart.html)

[http://blog.ouseful.info/2012/07/03/mapping-how-
programming-...](http://blog.ouseful.info/2012/07/03/mapping-how-programming-
languages-influenced-each-other-according-to-wikipedia/)

__________

vaguely related: the Right Tools survey

[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~lmeyerov/projects/socioplt/viz...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~lmeyerov/projects/socioplt/viz/index.html)

[http://www.storytotell.org/essays/juxtaposition.html](http://www.storytotell.org/essays/juxtaposition.html)

[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1011/ConceptsPL/](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1011/ConceptsPL/)
(they spend a lot of time studying ML and the state of the art language)

[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/exams/pastpapers/t-Concepts...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/exams/pastpapers/t-ConceptsinProgrammingLanguages.html)
(pretty sure i'd flunk)

[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1213/DenotSem/](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1213/DenotSem/)

~~~
ghswa
And another in timeline form:
[http://www.levenez.com/lang/](http://www.levenez.com/lang/)

This one is my personal favourite. My wife got a print made around a year ago
for our anniversary. It's around 3m long so we don't actually have anywhere in
the house we can hang it!

~~~
gtani
Oops, there web server just fell over

[http://web.archive.org/web/20130308095859/http://levenez.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130308095859/http://levenez.com/lang/)

------
reirob
Love it, allows to explore the relations between language in a different way.

I wonder why ECMAScript and JavaScript are different? Isn't it a different
name for the same programming language?

~~~
yaph
JavaScript is an implementation of the standardized ECMAScript language, so
technically it is not the same.

Freebase lists JavaScript as a dialect of ECMAScript and draws no influence
relation between the two, you can see the data for ECMAScript here
[http://www.freebase.com/m/019syg](http://www.freebase.com/m/019syg)

~~~
suyash
Then why isn't JavaScript attributed under "Languages Influenced" for
ECMAScript. Seems wrong to me.
[http://exploringdata.github.io/vis/programming-languages-
inf...](http://exploringdata.github.io/vis/programming-languages-influence-
network/#ECMAScript)

~~~
yaph
Yes, JScript is listed both as a dialect and an influenced language, so this
should apply for JavaScript and other languages too.

------
bierko
There's a bug where if you scroll down in one modal, the scroll will be
preserved in the other modals you open.

------
thomasjames
I don't think this is actually getting data from Wikipedia. How could C have
been influenced by Java?!

------
seivan
Feel like OBJ-C and Ruby should be closer :)

------
rip747
how is CFML (ColdFusion) not linked to Java? CFML runs on top of the JVM.

~~~
tmarthal
It's because the public Freebase data that this visualization is based on is
far from complete. For these programming languages and other things, it is as
if most of the Wikipedia articles existed on the subject, but they contained
nothing but the summary information. Have to start somewhere though, Freebase
is a great start for structured information associations.

You can view the CFML entry here:
[http://www.freebase.com/m/03tsq7](http://www.freebase.com/m/03tsq7) and see
that the 'Influenced by' and 'Influenced' associations are empty.

------
suyash
CSS is not there.

------
papsosouid
This is a cool visualization, but the data it is working from is pretty poor.
A lot of the "influenced"s and "influenced by"s are pretty sketchy, and some
are just plain nonsense. Also categorizing the languages is pretty iffy. I
can't imagine any possible definition of "functional programming language"
that includes lua, python and ruby, but does not include perl.

~~~
yaph
You're right the data set contains some questionable relations. Looks like
DBpedia would have been a better and more reliable data source than Freebase.

------
fantnn
How in the world is PHP such a small node?

~~~
jerf
What programming languages are influenced by PHP? It really is a leaf node.
This is not intrinsically a criticism. PHP arguably got a lot of _libraries_
created that copies the way it did HTML templating (and I mean the core PHP
here, not subsequent template libraries), but that probably wouldn't show
here.

The flip side of this, incidentally, would be Haskell. Still pretty unusual to
encounter in the wild, but it has influenced a _lot_ of languages, and will
continue to do so, possibly without ever being a top-tier success itself.

